# Social Distancing ????



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

How in the world do we use social distancing when people will walk right up against you? Every time I go to store and stand in line I have a person that will walk right up behind me. I have gotten into arguments with people about staying back. Some people don't care and will not respect that requirement now.

Just yesterday I was at the cashier and she was checking my items in and here comes this woman walking right up to me and putting her stuff on the top of the conveyor. I got mad and told her to move back and keep her distance in no pleasant tone of voice.

Anybody have this problem?

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got back from the grocery store and the guy in front of me was joking about social distancing with his buddy but all in all we had about 2 feet between us or less. I'm pretty much accustom to how close in line you have to be in order to keep others from stepping in front of you but have had some very rude happenings, probably too many to mention and it's tough I have to count to 10 at times and try to just get through the situation and move on. 

I've also noticed citizens here having verbal disputes, it doesn't happen that often but if you stay here long enough you'll witness it and it's not pretty and for me something to avoid.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

A lot of stores have marked tape boxes on the floor for where you stand in line. The worst crowding is outside, waiting your turn to get in. Security tries to keep distancing enforced outside... but... good luck.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

we are suppose to stand 6' a part. A lot of stores here now have had posters printed so they could post the guidelines on social distancing around the stores. I had one guy so close to me I could feel him breathing on me. I told him in a bad way to move back.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> we are suppose to stand 6' a part. A lot of stores here now have had posters printed so they could post the guidelines on social distancing around the stores. I had one guy so close to me I could feel him breathing on me. I told him in a bad way to move back.
> 
> art


I hear and feel for you art, firstly I find many people invade my space all my life and generally a slight move backwards in the queue sends the msg, these people are most times unaware of what they are doing and I'm talking all countries.
Given the current pandemic one would think these ignorant people would consider their own welfare as well as others, as said ignorant.

I don't have the luxury of standing in a queue let alone walking out my front gate at the moment, property bound as I am 60 and I'm happy to stay here safe as this virus is moving towards our province.
Good luck art, stay safe, keep your chin up and witts about you.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I was going to post this in the joke thread but it is a true story. It fits better here.

I walked by a check point here in Moalboal a couple days ago. These were just set up and are all staffed by civilians ( so far no police or military personnel at them).

There were 4 guys sitting at a small table. 2 along one side two at each end, open side to the street. These guys were practically rubbing shoulders with each other. They were laughing and joking and drinking coffee from disposable cups.

If the enforcement is that badly trained, how do you expect the general population to have a hot clue?


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

&#55357;&#56834; I practiced that anyway before the Covid-19 stuff went into effect. These fools stole my American phone at the SM Mall my first few days in Angeles and I had it in my ***** pack in front of me! That's why me thinks you see Pinoys carrying their packs in front &#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56611; These crooks are sneaky when you're not looking or paying attention. Don't be a victim and backup your pics on your phone &#55357;&#56875;


----------

